# GG's selling out



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is their flyer. Great goats. Great ladies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They have super nice goats... do you know the reason for selling so many? They're not selling their whole herd are they?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Crossroads,
Looks like they are selling out here is what I found on there web page. 

The question I haven't answered is the why. Why are you selling out? Well, after 13 years, GG and Kay decided that it was time to start a new chapter in our lives. Kay is pursing her master's degree full time and is in a serious relationship with Dustin Vann, who lives in South Carolina. She and Dustin plan to one day share their lives together away from Muskogee, Oklahoma where the goats are located. GG is currently in her last year of teaching and will be retiring in May. Kay's sister Leigh has 2 children and Kay and GG want to be able to spend more time with them. Kay is beginning to start a new life with Dustin and although their love for goats is high, they have other priorities in their life goals. Kay has stated she will continue to judge as her schedule fits. GG's will not be selling much equipment as Leigh has children that might show one day. GG doesn't want the stress of a full time goat operation in her retirement, she wants to play with grandchildren and travel the US with Kay and Dustin. GG's has loved the goat life. We look forward to sharing our goats with new families to create memories and wins with. Thank you for your time and interest


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that's hard. Understandable... but hard to do I'm sure.  Thanks for that info Laura!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I think Gayle and Kay still have about 70 head left to sell.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It had to be tough to decide to sell out! But I can understand it... I never want to have so many goats that the reat of my life falls by the way side. I love goats and I love showing and I have big plans for my herd but I think 20-25 goats is all I will ever have. Anything more would be very hard to manage and keep up with. 

Wish Kay and GG the best! I know they have some killer goats that I would love to get my hands on... too bad Oklahoma is so far away.


----------

